# ASUS EEE 1005 HA Keyboard Problem



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys... here's my problem...my wife's Asus EEE 1005 netbook is acting really weird. Everytime I type any letter, the letter "B" comes out with it. When i backspace the letter "B" comes out as well. I tried rebooting the computer but nothing changed. It'll go away for a bit, then comes out again. It came with Windows XP, but installed Windows 7 Ultimate on it today, but the problem persists. Could someone please help me with this problem. 

ASUS EEE 1005 HA
Windows 7 Ultimate
Intel(R) Atom N280 @ 1.66GHz
1 GB RAM


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello exileinoblivion and welcome to TSF,

First order of business... Connect and external keyboard and see if the issue repeats itself.

If it does not, you likely have a faulty keyboard.

Is the laptop under warranty?


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

ok ill do that right away.. .. and no the laptop is not under warrenty.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, let us know how the external keyboard works out.

One thing you can do, is attach the keyboard when you know the issue is present on the internal keyboard.

Also, try the integrated keyboard while the external is attached.


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, i found a usb keyboard and i plugged it in and it worked fine. I used the keyboard on the netbook at the same time as the usb keyboard and it still did the "B" problem. so what should i do now???


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is most likely the keyboard at fault.

First thing to do is physically remove the keyboard and re-seat the ZIF connection.

If that doesn't work, you should replace the keyboard.


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

how do I remove the keyboard and re seat the zif connection?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have never worked on an EEE PC before so i did a quick Google and found this picture tutorial.

http://www.ubikann.com/2009/10/03/changing-keyboards-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha/

To reseat, just remove the cable and reinstall it.


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

hey man... i just reinstalled the keyboard and now its not doing the "b" thing at all (i think like maybe one or 2 times) but now the cursor is jumping from where iam typing to something behind it. any thoughts..


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

i think maybe the cursor was my hand trying to type on this keyboard.. cause now its not doing this.. oh by the way.. do you know if there any drivers for this computer so i could reinstall the hotkeys.. thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That could have been your hand and the trackpad. I disable my trackpad.

Input your model to find drivers.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

do you know where i can buy a replacement keyboard for the asus??


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/130457...f72cffb&itemid=130457005605&ff4=263602_304662

I don't know about this site... Haven't dealt with them.
http://www.battery-adapter.com/product_info.php/products_id/3926


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

well ill give it a shot and see which one i buy...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To be honest with you, I would trust eBay and their buyer protection before I trusted the second link. The second link seems legit, but I have never used them and I don't know anyone who has used them. 

It is still your choice. Good luck.


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for the info.. gonna try ebay.. seems cheaper.. thanks again.. ill let you know what happens when i purchase the other keyboard and install it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey sorry its been so long since i replied... but i bought a replacement keyboard from ASUS.. yet the problem still exist... not sure whats going on exactly.... been thinking maybe it has to do with the firmware or something like that.. was looking to see if there was a keyboard driver.. but haven't been able to find anything on that... any ideas??


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again exileinoblivion,

I am sorry that the new keyboard didn't work out. 9 out of 10 times, the keyboard is the part that fails. 

The fact that the problem is intermittent rather than persistent points toward a hardware issue, rather than a software issue, but to cover all bases...

Did Windows 7 come preinstalled on this PC? If not, which OS did.
Have you made any major software changes between the time the keyboard was working fine and started acting up?


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

windows 7 didnt come preinstalled on it... it came with windows xp.... and to answer your other question.. the only major software change was the changes between windows xp and windows 7


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The issue started after, or before the change to Windows 7?

An OS is a big software change. I haven't seen it affect basic input devices, but I am sure it could happen.

You checked your ribbon connection (keyboard to MB) and you replaced your keyboard. The only other issues there could be are a software problem/incompatibility, or an issue with your motherboard. I would lean towards a software issue at this point.

First thing to do is to boot windows in safe mode. You can do this and get online using safe mode with networking. Press F8 immediately after the ASUS logo screen. This will bring up a list of advanced boot options.

Select the desired option and let it finish booting. Use the computer in this configuration for a bit and see if the issue occurs.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Could the keyboard cable be bad? Or did the new keyboard come with a new cable?


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> The issue started after, or before the change to Windows 7?


Per the original post: "It came with Windows XP, but installed Windows 7 Ultimate on it today, but the problem persists."


----------



## exileinoblivion (Dec 2, 2010)

what do u think is the next step


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The biggest difference between a notebook keyboard and an external keyboard is that the external keyboard has it's own controller. In a notebook, the keyboard controller is integrated into the motherboard instead. Unfortunately, if there is an issue it is not an easy fix. I, personally, have never come across a computer with a failed keyboard controller, but it is looking like that is the case with yours.

To be 100% certain, you will need to use a different OS to test it. The best bets are Linux and DOS. You can download a Ubuntu Live CD and run the full OS from it, so you can open a document and test the key functionality. 

If the issue continues, then there has to be an issue with the keyboard controller IC.


----------

